# Zenith El Primero Chronomaster 14/01.0240.410



## English Gent (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Guys/Girls

OK, long time watch collector, have every classic there is (that Ive wanted), and now I want to dip my toe into the world of Zenith

I know the El Primero movement is a classic etc, but don't know my way around the different models and how they are seen by my fellow watch lovers

Ive come across a Zenith El Primero Chronomaster 14/01.0240.410, which I simply adore, not only would it fill my Zenith gap, but also the moon phase gap in my collection

can I ask you what your options are on the watch, and its reputation...

Thx for the help

and heres a pic from the web to trigger any memories


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey, that's my watch! (Oh no, it can't be - it's in my watch box!)

A fantastic watch, very much in the style of the 1950s chronographs (only it's steel rather than gold or gold plated, as they were in those days). _Dauphin _hands, silver dial, it just exudes style and class! The negative aspect: legibility - sometimes, I do wish that it would be readable in the dark. The tricompax features (date, other calendar features, moonphase) are not all necessary but nice to have and add further style to the watch. However, they also add expense to the service, at least if you have it done by Zenith (another possible negative spect). Reliability? Mine hasn't been serviced for nearly eight years but is still running well, although admittedly not as perfectly as just after the last service (maximum daily rate deviation at that time of only 2.5 seconds over 3-4 months!!!). The bottom line: highly recommended!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## English Gent (Jul 17, 2012)

Hartmut Richter said:


> Hey, that's my watch! (Oh no, it can't be - it's in my watch box!)
> 
> A fantastic watch, very much in the style of the 1950s chronographs (only it's steel rather than gold or gold plated, as they were in those days). _Dauphin _hands, silver dial, it just exudes style and class! The negative aspect: legibility - sometimes, I do wish that it would be readable in the dark. The tricompax features (date, other calendar features, moonphase) are not all necessary but nice to have and add further style to the watch. However, they also add expense to the service, at least if you have it done by Zenith (another possible negative spect). Reliability? Mine hasn't been serviced for nearly eight years but is still running well, although admittedly not as perfectly as just after the last service (maximum daily rate deviation at that time of only 2.5 seconds over 3-4 months!!!). The bottom line: highly recommended!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks for the great mini round up, Im told its just been serviced. so thats handy in my decision to buy it


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Since it is a certified chronometer, it would be nice if the watch comes with the original chronometer certificate.

Basically you can divide the production period for the Chronomaster in two periods: 1994-1998 (cal 410) and 1999-2009 (cal 410 Z).

See also https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/short-history-overview-zenith-chronomaster-1041394.html


----------



## bigkeeko (Oct 15, 2013)

Beautiful watch.

A link to an indepth view of a moonphase Zenith (and a lovely piece of music)


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

I highly recommend the purchase of a Chronomaster. They are beautiful, reliable, and accurate. Hartmut mentioned the factory service can be expensive. Mine was about $650, which seems to be in line with other quality watch brands IMO.


----------



## English Gent (Jul 17, 2012)

wow, thx for the great help and information

what would you say is a fair price for the model I mentioned, without box and papers... and supposedly serviced by a old guy retired but expert on Zeniths... not on original strap, but looks in good condition otherwise


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, it is rather difficult to be anywhere near precise but as a guide, the last it went for just before the model went off the market was 7500 Euros and one that is in excellent condition, has been serviced recently, comes from a reputable dealer and is complete with box and papers should still fetch 33% to 50% that much. Not any more though. Once you drop the papers, drop almost all warranty and are unsure about the service, you can knock this down accordingly. By how much? That's up to you.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

It's the one I want

http://people.timezone.com/library/archives/archives0050


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

I know that review and I must say that in one respect, it's heavily dated: you would never get this watch new for $3000 these days! The last RRP was 7500 Euros.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## tdk (Oct 21, 2008)

I live in the USA and bought this watch 15 years ago NIB on a steel bracelet for only $2900! It was my first expensive watch(>$500). It is a keeper.


----------



## bk201 (Aug 27, 2013)

Get the shovel!! Time to dig up an old thread.

Could someone tell me how the 'day' advancement works on this 410 calibre.
According to ranfft, (http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Zenith_410) the date has to be set manually using the pusher near the 7 o'clock marker.

I understand the numerical date flips over automatically at midnight, but does the day change too?
Thank you.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

The day-of-the-week flips over at midnight, just as all other functions do (even the month when the time comes for it - apparently this was the first ordinary calendar watch ever to have that feature but I can't verify that, I'm afraid). The day-of-the-week will, however, just sit there when you quick set the date via the crown. And the same goes for the moonphase. Which is why those two features have two buttons at the side to correct them separately after you've quick set the date.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

Probably my next Zenith purchase, I've been watching and waiting...


----------



## bk201 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hartmut Richter said:


> The day-of-the-week flips over at midnight, just as all other functions do (even the month when the time comes for it - apparently this was the first ordinary calendar watch ever to have that feature but I can't verify that, I'm afraid). The day-of-the-week will, however, just sit there when you quick set the date via the crown. And the same goes for the moonphase. Which is why those two features have two buttons at the side to correct them separately after you've quick set the date.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks! Much appreciated.


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

El Primero


----------



## shady2 (Oct 26, 2016)

Whats is the reference?



kudalaut888 said:


> El Primero


----------



## kudalaut888 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi Shady2

The ref is 14/01.0240.410 or Zenith Triple Date Chronograph Mooonphase
If you see pic White Zenith on first posting, that is year 2000, my black Zenith is year 2004-2005, what the different between two zeniths?
You see guilloche dial on my black zenith dial....



shady2 said:


> Whats is the reference?


----------

